# Kalender, Stunde, Minute



## Flamefire (14. Nov 2006)

Ich brauch die aktuelle Kalenderwoche sowie von nem vorgegebenen Datum die Stunde und Minute
Ich hab gelesen, das geht erst mal mit Calendar cal=Calendar.getInstance();
aber das geht nicht...Netbeans meldet das als unbekannt...
java.utils.* ist importiert...


----------



## Flamefire (14. Nov 2006)

Ok es geht...bleibt nur noch die Frage: wie kriege ich den Wochentag raus?
Also so: Montag=0; Dienstag=1...


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2006)

Willst du den Wochentag von einem bestimmten Tag haben oder vom aktuellen (heutigen) Tag?


----------



## AlArenal (14. Nov 2006)

Bevor du nen Knick im Hirn bekommst von dem Rotz, den Sun mit Java ausliefert (anders kann man das kaum nennen), schau dir mal Joda Time an:

http://joda-time.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Flamefire (14. Nov 2006)

Mir gehts nur um den aktuellen Wochentag
Das muss mit dem Normalen Sun-Zeug auch gehen...hab ja nix kompliziertes mit vor


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2006)

```
import java.util.*;
import java.text.*;

public class Wochentag {
   public Wochentag() {
      DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("EEEE");
      System.out.println(formatter.format(new Date()));
   }

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      new Wochentag();
   }
}
```


----------



## Flamefire (14. Nov 2006)

ich hab was andres gefunden:
private String WOCHENTAG[] = new String[] {"So", "Mo", "Di", "Mi", "Do", "Fr", "Sa", "So"};

// Kalenderobjekt mit eigenem Datum erstellen

        Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();
int wt=cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK)-Calendar.SUNDAY;
WOCHENTAG[wt];

was ist besser? warum kommt der So doppelt vor? kann man dem nicht sagen der soll bitteschön bei montag mit 0 anfangen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2006)

Wenn du nur zwei Buchstaben als Kurzwort für den Wochtag haben möchtest, änderst du einfach die Zeile 6 von meinem Beispiel:

```
DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("EE");
```

Und zu deinem Code: Warum das Rad neu erfinden? Das hat Sun schon gemacht.


----------



## Flamefire (14. Nov 2006)

Ja, aber ich brauch die Nr des Wochentags (0=Montag bis 4=Freitag)
Und wenn ich schon so schön am Fragen bin:
Wenn ich eine Nr hab, gibts dann ne Funktion das ich den vollständigen (deutschen) Wochentagsnamen ausgegeben kriege?
Dann kann ich auf Arrays verzichten...muss Ladezeit sparen


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2006)

Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Wozu den numerischen Wert des Wochentags, wenn der doch nur umgewandelt werden soll? Alles, was du hier fragst wurde in diesem Thread bereits beantwortet.

Den numerischen Wert für den Wochentag ermittelst du so:

```
System.out.println(cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK));
```
Aber wie gesagt, nötig ist das nicht für das, was du erreichen willst.


----------



## Flamefire (14. Nov 2006)

ich brauch beides...sowohl den Wochentagsnamen als auch die Nr...
zum Zugriff auf weitere Methoden von mir
und die Bsp. von dir Sind nicht für J2ME sondern nur für SE
Funktionieren nicht unter ME
ich probier maln bissl rum...


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2006)

OK, dann verstehe ich das. Aber wenn du mit Calendar abeitest, kannst du doch auch die Methoden der Klasse benutzen...


----------

